# Seek and you will find



## Encolpius

Hello, how do you say that saying in your language. I've found it has its origin in Bible, but in Hungarian we have two forms, I don't know how about your language. If possible say the saying, not the biblical phrase. Thanks. 

*Hungarian: Aki keres, az talál.* [who-seeks-that-finds]

*Italian: Chi cerca, trova. *


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: Quem procura acha.


----------



## hui

*Finnish: etsivä löytää* [= seeker finds]


----------



## hollabooiers

*Estonian: *_Kes otsib, see leiab._ (Literally who searches, that finds. Like Hungarian!)


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian: *кто ищет тот всегда найдет* /kty ishet tot vsegda naydet/ - he who seeks will always find


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek we use the biblical phrase as it is:
«ζητήσετε καὶ εὑρήσετε»
(in modern Greek pronunciation: )
zi'tisete ce ev'risete
lit. "Seek and you will find"
It is possible to find a similar phrase in modern Greek (rarely used though):
«Αυτός που ζητάει, βρίσκει»
af'tos pu zi'tai, 'vrisci
lit. "he who seeks, finds"

[c] is a voiceless palatal plosive


----------



## ilocas2

CZ:

*Kdo hledá, najde* Who seeks - finds


----------



## Rallino

In *Turkish:*
Arayan bulur. - who-seeks, finds.


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: който търси, намира. (who looks for/searches, finds).


----------



## ThomasK

Wie zoekt, die vindt. [_He who searches, that person finds_]


----------



## Volcano

*In Turkish, also:

Ararsan bulursun (Literally: If you seek, you will find)*


----------



## Elvus

Polish: *Szukajcie, a znajdziecie.
*Lithuanian: *Ie**škokite ir surasite.*


----------



## Nanon

Latin, if I refer to the title given by J.S. Bach to one of the canons of the Musical Offering, BWV 1079: _Quaerendo invenietis_.
French: _Qui cherche trouve_.


----------



## ThomasK

Great addition. Lit. : by searching you will find !


----------



## autobusas

Elvus said:


> Lithuanian: *Ie**škokite ir surasite.*


  Or: kas ieško tas randa [who seeks, finds it]


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog:1.) _Hanapin  at masusumpungan mo_. 2.) Magsaliksik at matatagpuan mo.


----------



## 810senior

Literal Japanese:
尋ねよ、さらば、見出だせん。(question and you'll find) I guess 求めよ、さらば、与えられん(ask and you'll be given in English) is rather be well-known.

Modern Japanese:
探しなさい、そうすれば、見つけられます。(seek around, if you did, you'll be able to find)


----------



## DaylightDelight

810senior said:


> Modern Japanese:
> 探しなさい、そうすれば、見つけられます。(seek around, if you did, you'll be able to find)


Today's most commonly used Bible in Japan (新共同訳聖書) translates the verse as this:
求めなさい。そうすれば、与えられる。*探しなさい。そうすれば、見つかる。*門をたたきなさい。そうすれば、開かれる。


----------



## Penyafort

*Catalan and Spanish*

*1)* The Bible quote:

*Catalan: *
*Cerqueu i trobareu *
[_(You all) Seek and you all shall find_]​*Spanish: *
*Buscad, y hallaréis *(Spain)
*Busquen, y hallarán *(Americas)
[_(You all) Seek and you all shall find_]
​*2) *The proverb:

*Catalan: *
*Qui (bé) cerca, (bé) troba*
[_He who seeks (well), finds (well)_]​*Spanish: *
*Quien busca, halla *(_or _*encuentra*)
[_He who seeks, finds_]

*El que la sigue, la consigue*
[_He who follows it (perseveres), gets it_]​


----------



## Awwal12

rusita preciosa said:


> Russian: *кто ищет тот всегда найдет* /kty ishet tot vsegda naydet/ - he who seeks will always find


I'd also add the Biblical expression of Church Slavonic origin, which is in fact also known pretty well:
*ищите и обрящете* "ischíte i obryáschete" [ɪ'ɕːitʲɪ ɪ ɐ'brʲæɕːɪtʲɪ] (from Matthew 7:7) - "seek (pl.) and you will find"


----------



## elroy

Arabic: اطلبوا تجدوا (uTLubu tajidu)


----------



## Frieder

*German*: "Wer suchet, der findet" – he who searches will find. (_suchet _is a dated form of _sucht_, but for rhythm's sake it is still in use today).


----------



## ThomasK

When referring to the Bible, the Dutch version will be different from what I suggested earlier: "*Zoek en gij zult (je zult) vinden*!"


----------

